# Paramedic School with no working experience as an EMT?



## Zodiac (Mar 25, 2011)

I'm really wanting to go on to paramedic school but would it be possible to get into one with no working experience as an EMT? Having been caught in a catch 22 of sorts, I've been unable to find a job (or even volunteer opportunities) since I finished EMT-IV class last year due to lack of experience.


----------



## Pneumothorax (Mar 25, 2011)

Zodiac said:


> I'm really wanting to go on to paramedic school but would it be possible to get into one with no working experience as an EMT? Having been caught in a catch 22 of sorts, I've been unable to find a job (or even volunteer opportunities) since I finished EMT-IV class last year due to lack of experience.



Does the program require you have experience? If I haven't check out some hospital er's for jobs--- I know alot of ppl don't like working in the hospital and would rather be in the field but experience is experience right?


----------



## terrible one (Mar 25, 2011)

Oh Noesszzzz, not this topic again! 

Do yourself a favor and try a search, as this topic is bound to start a war on this site
it has been discussed repeatedly on here


----------



## Zodiac (Mar 25, 2011)

From what I've read, none of the programs I'm considering have listed an experience requirement but all of them are competitive (20 - 25 seats) and I'm certain that experience is one of the deciding factors for admission. :mellow:


----------



## Zodiac (Mar 25, 2011)

terrible one said:


> Oh Noesszzzz, not this topic again!
> 
> Do yourself a favor and try a search, as this topic is bound to start a war on this site
> it has been discussed repeatedly on here



I did search it. Sorry that not all of us are as skilled at typing in keywords as you are.


----------



## HotelCo (Mar 25, 2011)

I went straight through with no work experience. However, once I graduated, I worked as a basic for a few months before I tested for my medic. Working as a basic before a medic helped me tremendously.  Even if you don't wait to take the class, wait until you work as a basic for a while before you get your medic license.


----------



## medic417 (Mar 25, 2011)

You'll find 50% say to wait for a year or more before going to school, then the educated 50% will tell you go straight to school don't waste time waiting around.  Tons of these discussions here and every other EMS site on the web.  Usually gets a lock because some idiot will start a fight.


----------



## Zodiac (Mar 25, 2011)

Thanks for the responses, guys. I'll send out my applications and just hope for the best. I guess the worst that could happen is they tell me no, lol.


----------



## usalsfyre (Mar 25, 2011)

Personally I'd rather educate someone with no experience to do it the correct way, IF I can't teach them to play nice when they finish.


----------



## Rescue0ne (Mar 25, 2011)

*Exp Before College*

Depending on where in TN you are located, possibly?

Northeast State (in TN) doesn't require exp, only that you are a TN certified EMT-IV.  Southwestern VA Paramedic Program (Southwest Va Comm. College) also requires no experience.  Those are the only programs I know personally, in or near TN.

Good luck!


----------



## medicRob (Mar 25, 2011)

Zodiac said:


> I'm really wanting to go on to paramedic school but would it be possible to get into one with no working experience as an EMT? Having been caught in a catch 22 of sorts, I've been unable to find a job (or even volunteer opportunities) since I finished EMT-IV class last year due to lack of experience.



Go straight into medic school. The content is still fresh on your mind, and you don't have time to develop bad habits.


----------



## Zodiac (Mar 25, 2011)

Rescue0ne said:


> Depending on where in TN you are located, possibly?
> 
> Northeast State (in TN) doesn't require exp, only that you are a TN certified EMT-IV.  Southwestern VA Paramedic Program (Southwest Va Comm. College) also requires no experience.  Those are the only programs I know personally, in or near TN.
> 
> Good luck!



I'm smack dab in the middle of Tennessee so my options (without having to travel too awfully far) are TTU, Volstate, Roane, and Walters.


----------



## medicRob (Mar 25, 2011)

Zodiac said:


> I'm smack dab in the middle of Tennessee so my options (without having to travel too awfully far) are TTU, Volstate, Roane, and Walters.



Apply for TTU, but hurry deadline is coming up. You will love Dennis, he is a board member and very proactive in EMS.


----------



## Zodiac (Mar 25, 2011)

Dennis popped in a time or two during my EMT class. I didn't really have a chance to get to know him but he seems like he's extremely competent. I've heard awesome things overall about the paramedic program at TTU, so it's going to be my first choice. It's a shame that it's non-credit but I guess that doesn't really matter if you're receiving a quality education.

Applications are going in the mailbox tomorrow!


----------



## medicRob (Mar 25, 2011)

Zodiac said:


> Dennis popped in a time or two during my EMT class. I didn't really have a chance to get to know him but he seems like he's extremely competent. I've heard awesome things overall about the paramedic program at TTU, so it's going to be my first choice. It's a shame that it's non-credit but I guess that doesn't really matter if you're receiving a quality education.
> 
> Applications are going in the mailbox tomorrow!



Just take your Paramedic cert to Danny Sheckles over at Roane State, he will put you in the GT, AAS program for Paramedicine and turn that certificate into a degree.


----------



## Zodiac (Mar 25, 2011)

medicRob said:


> Just take your Paramedic cert to Danny Sheckles over at Roane State, he will put you in the GT, AAS program for Paramedicine and turn that certificate into a degree.



That's awesome! I was actually wondering if that was something that could be done. Thanks


----------



## medicRob (Mar 25, 2011)

Zodiac said:


> That's awesome! I was actually wondering if that was something that could be done. Thanks



I did it. Took some credits from my BSN, completed the residency requirement, applied my medic, all went well.


----------



## Pneumothorax (Mar 26, 2011)

medicRob said:


> I did it. Took some credits from my BSN, completed the residency requirement, applied my medic, all went well.



Did u have to take the whole medic class with clinical & such even with a BSN? Or were u able to just take the state test ?


----------

